# June 6th - Would you buy a WorkingDogForum.com T-Shirt?



## admin (Mar 27, 2006)

OK this is a serious question, if you wouldn't buy a t-shirt then please answer no, I don't care about politeness or feeling obligated, I will take no offense if someone says no -- but this idea has been mentioned n I like it, but since the t-shirts need to be made up in some sorta bulk I needa know how much I'd be looking at quantity and price wise to see if this is worth the effort. So please only answer YES if you would, hypothetically, be ready to send your money over RIGHT NOW lol.

The price the shirts can go for is dependant on the quantity I have made at a time, so if 50 people say "yes I want a shirt" then we're golden because 50 shirts can be done relatively cheaply... whereas if only 10 people want a shirt then the price would go up alot


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

What would they look like? White with the logo at the top left hand side of the page? Would the logo be on the front or back or both? Etc.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

For the design I will come up with a few of my own ideas, as well as have otner forum members submit their own designs if they wish to, then maybe have a vote on it or something to see what design everyone likes best.

As for t-shirt color -- personally I'm not crazy about white t-shirts, not sure what the price differences are to have a variety of colors made up in the same order, but all colors are a possibility. So for the sake of this poll, just assume you really like the t-shirt LOL.


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

I'm good for the $25.00 tier...I'm price insensitive from too many rock concerts. :lol: But I would much rather pay more for a high-quality tshirt than some 50/50 number that lasts about two weeks.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Woody Taylor said:


> I would much rather pay more for a high-quality tshirt than some 50/50 number that lasts about two weeks.


I agree. One thing I hate is when you buy a shirt with a logo or whatever on it, and wash it a few times and the logo gets all cracked and starts coming off. :x


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

I hope we can do this. And I hope we can get those cool ones with no itchy tag.....the tag is printed on instead of being a...well, a tag.

But either way, yes.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I love t-shirts! Our TD/helper is a fantastic artist and has done a ton of them. He even sells them through Signature K9 http://www.signaturek9.com/shop/index.php?cPath=2&osCsid=7d674dbe053036d1b1e0fd13a0c23c2a and one or two other places. He works in a silk screen shop in St Charles mo.
Here's the back of our club shirt.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

BTW, they hold up quite well after being washed.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Wow! That is cool!


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Yes tagless is the way to go, n silk screen is also a must, I strongly dislike t-shirts with a thing almost "ironed on", they are uncomfortable n don't last.

Bob, how much does your guy charge to do that stuff? Can you put me in touch with him?


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

Kristen Cabe said:


> Woody Taylor said:
> 
> 
> > I would much rather pay more for a high-quality tshirt than some 50/50 number that lasts about two weeks.
> ...


i'll third that. something along the lines of Beefy-T quality and i'd be in at the $18 level...


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

To be honest.. depends on shipping cost, if it becomes more than $50 it´s a bit expensive for a ´t-shirt, isn´t it?

But I only have 1 originally US t-shirt ( a D.O.G.S shirt from Gregg Twaney), so I must start a collection... :wink: :lol: 8)


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> Yes tagless is the way to go, n silk screen is also a must, I strongly dislike t-shirts with a thing almost "ironed on", they are uncomfortable n don't last.
> 
> Bob, how much does your guy charge to do that stuff? Can you put me in touch with him?


Check your PMs Mike! 
He can work with your design or something he can come up with. I don't have a clue about price, other then what's shown on the Signature K9 site.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I would also like to vote for no white. Sometimes I feel like the character in "Peanuts" with the dirt cloud around him all the time. I also am willing to pay for a good quality shirt. I'd really like to be able to get both long & short sleeves. 8)


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

susan tuck said:


> I would also like to vote for no white. Sometimes I feel like the character in "Peanuts" with the dirt cloud around him all the time. I also am willing to pay for a good quality shirt. I'd really like to be able to get both long & short sleeves. 8)


You mean Pigpen. Yeah. Who has multi-dogs and DOESN'T feel like Pigpen on occasion?

I would also love dark blue or black. Or red!


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

any color other than white.............or purple................or green............or yellow...................or red................or blue................or black..............JUST KIDDING :twisted:


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2006)

I live in t-shirts, so my answer is yes if they are good quality and not cheezy. 7 would be my min. order.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> I live in t-shirts, so my answer is yes if they are good quality and not cheezy. 7 would be my min. order.


Hey..... this is a good idea! If we each say (the ones who voted yes) that we want one or two or what, that might make a big diff.

I would take 3, esp along the lines of Tim's Beefy-T idea....... I don't mean has to BE that, of course, but similar.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

P.S. I loooooove Bob's, pictured earlier in the thread.


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> P.S. I loooooove Bob's, pictured earlier in the thread.


so do i. they remind me of the t-shirts here: http://www.lawmanstudios.com/k9shirts.html

i bought the top one and the bottom one a few weeks ago. they are beautiful shirts. the artwork is just awesome.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Tim Martens said:


> Connie Sutherland said:
> 
> 
> > P.S. I loooooove Bob's, pictured earlier in the thread.
> ...


Whoa, those are nice......... love the front picture on the top one.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I would buy 4 short sleeve t's for now , & if you get them in long sleeve I'll order more later.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Long sleeve? Why would I need long sleeve in Florida?? :lol: :lol:

j.k


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> Long sleeve? Why would I need long sleeve in Florida?? :lol: :lol:
> 
> j.k


To protect your arms from you-know-who! :lol:


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Oh that'd take more than 1 t-shirt LOL.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Mike, have you ever gotten in touch with Steve P?


----------



## Becky Shilling (Jul 11, 2006)

I would buy at least two shirts, maybe more if i really like the design.


----------



## Lindsay Janes (Aug 9, 2007)

Sure why not! I will wear it to school and see what people are going to say. :smile:


----------



## Will Kline (Jan 10, 2008)

So was there ever an order to get these shirts and what was the final design if it happened. Is there still a possibility to get them if they were in fact ordered? What's the skinny?


----------



## Becky Shilling (Jul 11, 2006)

Update pleeze. We definitely need them before the WUSV.



_Apparently the host hotel is already booked BTW_


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Most definitely and I would also buy a sweatshirt for winter months as well......:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Michele McAtee (Apr 10, 2006)

I voted on this poll early on, but don't recall what price I picked, prolly the cheapo, but I'd like to switch to 18.00 +S&H if that'd help  HEh.

Ok, I'd go up to 25.00 S&H. I want a shirt too.


----------



## Beth Moates (Nov 30, 2007)

I like the idea of a t shirt. :grin: You can put me on the to buy list. I'll take more than one.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Carol Boche said:


> Most definitely and I would also buy a sweatshirt for winter months as well......:mrgreen: :mrgreen:



Or even a hoodie! The training field gets pretty nippy up here in November/ December.


----------



## Michele McAtee (Apr 10, 2006)

Geoff Empey said:


> Or even a hoodie! The training field gets pretty nippy up here in November/ December.



At the rate this t-shirt project is going, we are all gonna want some wifebeaters (tanks) to wear in the summer...


----------



## Vickie Lanig (Jan 30, 2008)

I would like a long sleeve t-shirt too!!


----------



## kim guidry (Jan 11, 2008)

Sign me up! I want one too. When are they going to be ready?  I like the idea of the hoodie also.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Seeing as this thread is from 6/06 I think they must still be raising the sheep or growing the cotton or whatever they do to make cloth!!!!!! Incidently, I would still buy a few too.


----------



## Michele McAtee (Apr 10, 2006)

susan tuck said:


> Seeing as this thread is from 6/06 I think they must still be raising the sheep or growing the cotton or whatever they do to make cloth!!!!!! Incidently, I would still buy a few too.


Heh!  I think Mike does have some sheep or something growing next door out there in Belgium...


----------



## Sharon Novak (Jan 31, 2008)

Depending on quality, price and what it looks like, I would buy one to ten. We love to do trades when we travel and they are super gifts for decoys and judges!


----------



## Sharon Adams (Nov 6, 2007)

is the tee shirt idea still happening?


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

mike's still trying to gather enough wool to make the prototype 

but i would buy a t-shirt, hoodie and my own wife-beater to go with it if it had a GSD on it!!! or maybe even the forum pic of the mal object guarding....but i'd have to think about that.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Yes, if 100% cotton. I hate any polyester.


----------



## Andy Larrimore (Jan 8, 2008)

YES :smile:


----------



## Laura Colligan (Feb 28, 2008)

Count me in, just might buy 2--one to sleep in--love tee shirts


----------



## Alex Corral (Jul 10, 2007)

Yes. I like the forum logo, but I'd really like a logo with a few different breeds. Like the one Bob posted on the first page. That is a nice picture.


----------



## kim guidry (Jan 11, 2008)

I think it is time for a reality check This "so-called" t-shirt thing started 
*06-06-2006* I may still be new to this, but I just don't think that anyone will see these shirts any time soon.:lol: :lol: Are you just testing our prey drive to see just how long we will run after this t-shirt dream?:lol:


----------

